# Infinito CV or Oltre XR3?



## norman99

Hi, I’ve been set on getting a Bianchi for years and will finally be able to this year. My biggest delima though is which one? I’m torn between the Infinito CV and the Oltre XR3.

My usual riding consists of 40km-60km hilly rides, with the occasional century with 1500m of climbs. I also dable in the odd triathlon (sorry :blush2:,) usually one target race (half iron or olympic) and a couple shorter training races a year.

Basicaly I’m looking for the best bike that would handle a long day in the hills, maybe even a sportive/Fondo, but would also suit strapping on an aero bar and the odd TT.

I’m fairly light weight already, 70-75kg depending on the season, and like a lower position, so I’d probably set up either bike position the same way.

Given both bikes cost almost the same, and the XR3 only weights 250g more, what would be the most noticeable difference between the two?

My only previous bike is an almost 10 year old aluminium Scott Speedster that’s been running 23mm tyres at 100psi, so I imagine either Bianchi will be like riding on silk in comparison.

I realise it’s totally subjective and there’s no right answer, but I’d love to hear any feedback or opinions on either bike.

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## Mapei

I don't know the Oltre, but I've had an Infinito CV for several years now. In keeping with the fact that the Infinito is largely designed as a bicycle for the cobbles, there's no question that it gives me a remarkably softer ride than any of the racing bicycles I've owned in the past. It also offers a more upright stance. In keeping with this, it certainly doesn't feel as racy as my still highly-prized, now 18 year old Colnago Dream, or the Time Edge Translink I also enjoyed for several years. Putting it in crueler terms, I actually think of my Infinito as more a thinking person's (okay, an old person's) bicycle than a bicycle for a would-be racer.

Bottom line, though, I love my Infinito CV dearly. It also rides considerably better, and with more control or elan, than any steel bicycle I've ever put a leg over.


----------



## GKSki

I have an Intenso which a few years back was the Infinito. While I like mine, I do think the head tube is way too tall and would prefer more of a racing bicycle. Had I the choice at the time, I would have chosen any model Oltre or even more so, the Sempre Pro.


----------



## Jno

*Smart question*



norman99 said:


> Hi, I’ve been set on getting a Bianchi for years and will finally be able to this year. My biggest delima though is which one? I’m torn between the Infinito CV and the Oltre XR3.
> ...
> 
> I realise it’s totally subjective and there’s no right answer, but I’d love to hear any feedback or opinions on either bike.
> 
> Thanks, Michael.


I can offer my experience, but not an “answer”. My riding is prototypical “endurance” not “race” style in terms of terrain, time on bike, and pace. I got my dream bike 2 years ago - Infinito CV, and I love everything about it. I had done all the research, all the ogling, the test ride so I wasn’t surprised it was “perfect”. What did surprise me was how much I wished I’d thought about an Oltre after I had my Infinito, even though it seems to tick fewer boxes. I don’t know if it would have suited me as well but I know it inspires me with lustful envy whenever I see one. I wish I had done what you’re doing here.


----------



## vic bastige

While I have had several issues with my Infinito with cracking paint and frame, I still very much enjoy the bike. It easily can handle My A group rides so it really does not give much up in terms of speed BUT at the same time I do notice I get more speed out of my Cervelo S3 for similar effort (to be fair, the S3 does also have deeper wheels). In regards to tall head tube geometry, you can't change that but you can drop the stem for a more aggressive riding position. The ride is really quite nice with 25mms and 90 PSI.


----------



## norman99

Thanks for the reply’s, I really appreciate the help.

I too have wanted an Infinito for years, it’s only since the XR3 that I started to think about the Oltre.

There’s no doubt the Oltre ticks the right boxes for the 3-4 times I do a tri each year, but the other 90% of my riding is more casual. I do love a trying for a strava PB on my local climbs through. I’m just wondering if it’ll be to stiff/harsh for everyday riding.

Given I could probably achieve the same position on either, and both would climb well with a nice set of light wheels, I’m starting to think I should just go with the heart rather than over think it.


----------



## kbwh

I now have a Sempre pro that's getting long in the tooth. My previous frame was an Infinito (1st gen, non CV). I do prefer the Sempre for it's direct behaviour to my input. People are different, I prefer traditional racing steering geometry.
As for position geometry I's not difficult to make both fit the same. Sempre=XR3, Infinito=Infinito CV for positioning geometry. The difference is the length of the head tube, all other measurements are the same (the shorter reach on the CV is because of the larger stack, nothing else). If you can't get low enough on the Infinito get a horizontal (-17 deg) or negative stem.


----------



## vic bastige

I'll say this, As noted I have a Cervelo S3 and the Infinito. I know it is anecdotal and non-scientific, but I find the Infinito CV responds similarly to inputs. Meaning, no slower or "less precise". Keep in mind this is a frame that has won a TDF stage, so it is no slug by any means. 

As for your ultimate decision, I'll say this. Probably best to get something better designed for what you will actually do the majority of the time than something that better fits the exception, but that's just me. My times between my "Aero" bike and "endurance" are probably more a factor of which bike I am choosing for the type of ride I'm going on than the bike itself. Throw some 404's on the Infinito and it will Tri pretty darn good I would think.


----------



## sanchomill

Facing the same question. I intend to switch to Bianchi but I hesitate between both of them.

I ride on a Trek Domane (Shimano 105 triple) with a short and low stem, mainly hills and a bit of mountain during my usual summer fortnight in the Alps. I read about the Oltre XR3 that its comfort is nearly similar to the Infinito and its geometry too, if I'm not mistaken. So as the price is in the same range, I don't know what to do.

I also plan to change the front chainwheel and the rear sprocket set to still be able to climb the steepiest climbs in the Alps or the "walls" in my area (I'm not the youngest and slimmest rider, and I'm used to turn the legs). I know it's possible with the Infinito rear derailleur, I don't if it is with the Oltre XR3.

Well, so many questions and doubts...


----------



## vic bastige

sanchomill said:


> Facing the same question. I intend to switch to Bianchi but I hesitate between both of them.
> 
> I ride on a Trek Domane (Shimano 105 triple) with a short and low stem, mainly hills and a bit of mountain during my usual summer fortnight in the Alps. I read about the Oltre XR3 that its comfort is nearly similar to the Infinito and its geometry too, if I'm not mistaken. So as the price is in the same range, I don't know what to do.
> 
> I also plan to change the front chainwheel and the rear sprocket set to still be able to climb the steepiest climbs in the Alps or the "walls" in my area (I'm not the youngest and slimmest rider, and I'm used to turn the legs). I know it's possible with the Infinito rear derailleur, I don't if it is with the Oltre XR3.
> 
> Well, so many questions and doubts...


Actually the geometry is q.uite different. The Infinito has a taller head tube and more slack geometry. If you are an older rider coming off a bike with a triple, I would most certainly lean towards the infinite over the XR3


----------



## sanchomill

Yes, after a check, you're right. I didn't expect that kind of difference after reading XR3 reviews.


----------



## expatbrit

sanchomill said:


> Yes, after a check, you're right. I didn't expect that kind of difference after reading XR3 reviews.


I ended up with the Infinito. I’m happy.


----------



## sanchomill

expatbrit said:


> I ended up with the Infinito. I’m happy.


I'm waiting for mine. 😇


----------



## expatbrit

sanchomill said:


> I'm waiting for mine. 😇


Awesome. I am exceptionally happy with mine, especially since there was no way to test ride; they don’t even bring the 63cm in to the States except my special order, and no shop in the state had stock. 

Almost hung on for the 2019, but glad I didn’t. Got new wheels on order for it, but that’s more bling than anything for me.


----------

